# Problème insertion image compilation iPhone



## pyerr (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Malgré mon intégration dans l'univers Apple depuis quelques années, je ne commence que seulement à développer et me voilà d'ors et déjà avec un problème.

Lors d'un premier tutoriel suivi, je dois afficher un 'HelloWorld' avec une image quelconque en dessous. Jusqu'à là pas de problème, Interface Builder nous mâche le travail. 

Par conséquent, je compile et teste sur le simulateur iPhone : pas de problème, j'ai le 'HelloWorld' ainsi que l'image.

Ensuite, je compile sur mon iPhone (j'ai souscris au programme Apple Developper) : c'est à cet endroit qu'arrive le problème, j'ai bien le 'HelloWorld' mais je n'ai pas l'image.

Avez vous la moindre idée d'où cela peut venir ?

Merci d'avance.

Pierre


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Août 2010)

Vérifie que dans la section Target de ton projet ton image se trouve dans Copy Bundle Resources.


----------



## pyerr (29 Août 2010)

Merci, en fait cessait une erreur d'encodage de mon image. Erreur bête de ma part.


----------

